# A complete tune with the Godin Kingpin ii



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

The first video I did with this guitar was a demo with just a few samples. This time, it's a full piece of music, One Note Samba.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Great sound from an accomplished player.
Nice one Jim.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

big frank said:


> Great sound from an accomplished player.
> Nice one Jim.


Thanks Frank.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, lovely playing. Great sound...
Can I ask, what kind of camera/device to you use for the video side of these posts?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, fantastic!

This is mood altering stuff for me, a calming/soothing affect.
I could listen to that all day. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely stuff that. Very enjoyable. Well played!

But just in case you hadn't noticed, that was more than one note. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Perfect tune to listen to when you're stuck in traffic(or any of the 23 hours of the day)


----------

